# Nachhilfelehrer gesucht für SPS-Programmierung S7



## trabajador73 (6 Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ein Nachhilfelehrer für SPS-Programmierung Simatic S7 wird von mir gesucht. Der Unterricht könnte über Skye erfolgen oder eine Bildschirmübernahme ist möglich mit telefonischem Austausch, egal ob Handy oder Festnetz. Die Bezahlung kann per Überweisung praktiziert werden bzw. wie die Vorstellungen des Lehrers sind. 
Ich denke 1 bis 2 Stunden pro Woche sind ausreichend. 
Ich gebe eine private Emailadresse an für eine Kontaktierung, bei Interesse. Grundkenntnisse sind meinerseits vorhanden.

Emailadresse: cc.postfach@freenet.de

Mit besten Grüßen

trabajador


----------



## Matze001 (6 Juni 2013)

Mal dumm gefragt:

Was willst du überhaupt lernen? Wenn wir das wissen, können wir uns überlegen ob wir das leisten können/wollen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## bike (6 Juni 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Mal dumm gefragt:
> 
> Was willst du überhaupt lernen? Wenn wir das wissen, können wir uns überlegen ob wir das leisten können/wollen.
> 
> ...



Glaskugel nicht richtig poliert?


bike


----------



## hucki (6 Juni 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Glaskugel nicht richtig poliert?


Die gibt selbst grad Nachhilfe.


----------



## trabajador73 (6 Juni 2013)

Hallo Matze001,

ich möchte das SPS-Programm (Lager-Transportsystem) meiner Firma sehr exakt verstehen. Ich kann mir ein Verständnis der Struktur des SPS-Programms mittels einem viel, viel größeren Stundenaufwand und vielen, vielen Fragen an meine Kollegen auch aneignen. 
Mit einem Erfahrenen SPS-Programmierer ist aber bestimmt ein detaillierteres Verständnis möglich und ich benötige auch weniger Zeit. 
Einmal bis zu zwei Stunden in der Woche über spezifische Bausteine und Variablenverknüpfungen wie Typ, Zeiger usw. sprechen und ab und zu Emailverkehr ist bestimmt sehr hilfreich. Eine intensivere Betreuung, in Form einer Nachhilfe, ermöglicht mir das Stellen aller leichten sowie schweren Fragen und ich erhalte zumeist eine verständliche Antwort. 
An der Arbeit ist dies verständlicherweise nicht in dem gleichen Umfang möglich. Es gibt sogar Kollegen, bei welchen jede Frage fast zu viel ist.

Mit besten Grüßen


----------



## SoftMachine (6 Juni 2013)

.
Das Einarbeiten in das SPS-Programm wird auch dem Nachhilfe-
Lehrer erstmal viel Zeit kosten.
Du solltest dir also selbst erstmal grob eine Übersicht verschaffen, 
bei den Feinheiten gibt es hier mit Sicherheit Hilfestellungen.

Auch kannst du die Suchfunktionen des Forums nutzen oder
auch die* Ausbildungsunterlagen* und andere* Hilfen *nutzen


----------



## trabajador73 (7 Juni 2013)

Hallo SoftMachine,

jeden Tag an der Arbeit verbringe ich einige Stunden mit Einarbeitung und am Wochenende ebenfalls einige Stunden.
Ich bin bereit für die Einarbeitung etwas Geld bereitzustellen. Ein Gespräch ist am Anfang immer intensiver und einfacher die wesentlichen Antworten zu erhalten, als anfänglich lange, manchmal unverständliche sowie manchmal blödsinnige Formulierungen.

Mit besten Grüßen


----------



## SoftMachine (7 Juni 2013)

.
Das "intensive" bedeutet aber nach wie vor,
das auch der Lehrer erstmal Kenntnis von
deinem Programm erlangen muss.

Ich halte es für besser, wenn du nicht nur
grundsätzliche Verständnisfragen vorbringst,
sondern konkret nach den wesentlichen 
Abläufen im Programm fragen kannst.

Versuche doch einfach mal, ein grobes 
Ablaufschema auf Papier zu bringen und dann
in die entsprechenden Programmteile zu 
schauen, die Fragen dazu einfach hier posten.

Ich bin sicher, dann wirst du auch sehr
detaillierte Fragen stellen können
und hier im Forum auch sehr 
umfangreiche und kompetente Antworten 
erhalten, ohne unbedingt Geld bereitzustellen.

Gruss


----------



## bike (7 Juni 2013)

trabajador73 schrieb:


> Hallo SoftMachine,
> 
> jeden Tag an der Arbeit verbringe ich einige Stunden mit Einarbeitung und am Wochenende ebenfalls einige Stunden.
> Ich bin bereit für die Einarbeitung etwas Geld bereitzustellen. Ein Gespräch ist am Anfang immer intensiver und einfacher die wesentlichen Antworten zu erhalten, als anfänglich lange, manchmal unverständliche sowie manchmal blödsinnige Formulierungen.
> ...



Man kann nicht alles kaufen, wenn dies auch inzwischen eine weitverbreitete Meinung ist.
Um das zu machen, das du uns hier vremitteln willst brauchst du zuerst die Basis.
Wenn du diese hast, wie du schreibst, wo ist dein Problem?

jedes Programm ist anders, ausser bei Serienmaschinen.
Du wirst auch nicht mit viel Geld der Guru, um in deiner Firma als der PLC-Gott anerkannt zu werden.

Also versuche es wie man es allgemein und viele deiner Kollegen es machen mit kleinen Schritten.


bike


----------



## thomass5 (7 Juni 2013)

trabajador73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Nachhilfelehrer für SPS-Programmierung Simatic S7 wird von mir gesucht. Der Unterricht könnte über Skye erfolgen oder eine Bildschirmübernahme ist möglich mit telefonischem Austausch, egal ob Handy oder Festnetz. Die Bezahlung kann per Überweisung praktiziert werden bzw. wie die Vorstellungen des Lehrers sind.
> Ich denke 1 bis 2 Stunden pro Woche sind ausreichend.
> ...



Ist denn dein Arbeitgeber damit einverstanden, das "irgendwer" Einblick in eure Software bekommt, damit er sie dir erklären kann.

Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## trabajador73 (7 Juni 2013)

Hallo,

die Beiträge haben wirklich Gewicht von Euch und ich möchte hiermit noch einmal bestärkend mitteilen, dass ich einen Nachhilfelehrer suche. Zu allem anderen möchte ich mich nicht weiter äußern und gehört hier auch nicht hingeschrieben. Ich habe das wesentliche erklärt und fast schon zu viel geschrieben.
Ich bin der Ansicht nicht alle haben gleiche anfängliche Erfolge und es gibt auch Personen bei denen Starthilfe auch etwas sinnvoll ist. Die Aussage kann man auch zerreden indem einige kreative Äußerungen formuliert werden, was vollkommen legitim ist.
Ich möchte mich bei allen Verfassern einer Mitteilung bedanken für das damit verbundene Interesse, und lese diese auch mit allen Sinnen meiner Persönlichkeit. Ich bestärke auch jeden seine Meinung mitzuteilen, wenn er diese für wesentlich hält.

Mit besten Grüßen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Juni 2013)

trabajador73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ... Ich möchte mich bei allen Verfassern einer Mitteilung bedanken für das damit verbundene Interesse, und lese diese auch mit allen Sinnen meiner Persönlichkeit. Ich bestärke auch jeden seine Meinung mitzuteilen, wenn er diese für wesentlich hält.
> 
> Mit besten Grüßen



Mein unwesentliche Meinung:


Für Grundlagen mag ein Nachhilfelehrer Deines 
Vertrauens geeignet sein
Für Deine konkrete Anlage ist der Zeitaufwand 
mit jemand Externem um ein vielfaches höher
siehe Beitrag von thomass5


----------



## trabajador73 (7 Juni 2013)

......................


----------



## UniMog (8 Juni 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Ist denn dein Arbeitgeber damit einverstanden, das "irgendwer" Einblick in eure Software bekommt, damit er sie dir erklären kann.



Das ist immer wieder ein sehr guter Einwand. Internet und seine intelligenten online Juristen....immer wieder hilfreich



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Interessante Vorträge, spannende Unterhaltungen und nette Menschen



Ja das sieht man hier am Beitrag


----------



## bike (9 Juni 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Das ist immer wieder ein sehr guter Einwand. Internet und seine intelligenten online Juristen....immer wieder hilfreich:



Gut, dass dein Beitrag so sinnfrei er auch ist, doch hier zu lesen ist.

Viele denken nicht daran, dass Software geistiges Eigentum ist.


bike


----------



## UniMog (9 Juni 2013)

Ja Bike dafür haben wir ja euch das Team der Spezialisten.......


----------



## bike (9 Juni 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ja Bike dafür haben wir ja euch das Team der Spezialisten.......



Zum Glück hast du mich nicht gemeint, denn dazu gehöre ich nicht und muss auch nicht dazu gehören.


bike


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2013)

Der TE hat eine einfache Frage gestellt. Wer Zeit hat kann ihm helfen, fertig.
Rechtliche Fragen, sind allein sein Problem und müssen hier wirklich nicht zum Hauptgegenstand der Diskussion gemacht werden.
Man muß nicht alles auf der Welt durch Einwände und Gegenargumente zerquatschen, dann geht bald gar nichts mehr voran.


----------

